# Lost & Confused



## MotherTo3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Me & my husband have been together for 7 years & married for almost 4. I am really getting tired of his ways. He has had an affair & there is possibly a child from it but unsure since the mother will not agree to a DNA test. I have forgiven him & tried to move & things were getting better until about 2 years ago when he got fired from his job. He hasn't had one since & even though he says he has tried finding one I have very serious doubts he actually is. We have 3 children together & I have decided I want a divorce. But here is my dilemma. I had a car paid for in my name & he wanted something bigger so we traded it in for a SUV. At the time I wasn't working & he was so the car was put in his name. I didn't think it was a big deal at the time. Well now he wants to take it with him which leaves me no transportation what so ever to get around. Also he just won't leave. He knows he has no money without me & no where to go so he just won't leave. I am miserable & don't know what to do. I don't want to lose my transportation even though I am the one making the payment each month but I am so miserable.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

File for divorce. The SUV is in his name, let him pay for it. He can sell it if he needs to. Stop paying on it and put that money toward a car you can afford.

You don't say anything about your living arrangments, but if you're wanting to leave the marriage and he doesn't want to move, then be prepared to move out yourself.


----------



## MotherTo3 (Dec 31, 2012)

If I lose the SUV I will have no way to work to make money. We live in a house owned by my grandmother.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I take it that the SUV loan in his in name?


Go get a vehicle in your name NOW. Then you can get to work.

Then stop paying his SUV. He will lose it if he does not get a job.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

To get him out of your house... file for divorce and petition to have the court order him out of the house.

Another way to get him out of the house is through your grandmother.

Do you have a lease or rental agreement with her? She could write him a 30 day eviction notice… or whatever is legal according to your state.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with EleGirl. Whatever monthly payment you are making on the SUV, you can make on your own car. Get one now and stop making payments ASAP on that money-sucking SUV. See a lawyer and get your husband out of the house. He's a user and a cheater. I'm glad you're moving on. Don't let this car issue hold you back for wanting more from your life.


----------

